# What Should I Do?



## Mason1 (Jan 18, 2010)

I noticed tonight that one of my Ps must have gotten into it with one of my other ones cause hes got a piece of his lip flapping when he swims... its not the whole lip but its enough to hang loose.

should I leave it or find a way to snip that little chunk off???


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

Dont worry about it...If the water is clean it should heal without incident.Are the teeth exposed? That happens sometimes..Just keep water clean and warm maybe a very small ammount of aquarium salt and you'll be good..peace


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

same thing happened to one of my terns, except he lost his entire lower lip, looked like a mean sumbitch. I pulled him and putem' in the 10gal hospital tank dosed with salt and upped the temp and it completely grew back in 2 weeks. Pygos are pretty tough and hardy contrary to whats frequently implied on here as long as advice is taken with a splash of common sense. Just don't piss around get the salt going and you'll be fine/ he'll be fine. I only pulled him out to another tank so I didn't have to dose a 150gal tank, its not required to pull them out for just a salt adative.


----------

